# Porsche Cayenne Turbo 2009 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Porsche Cayenne Turbo de 2009 with a little over 80000 kms for a medium correction detail , the gold was to have protection with a better finish.










Wash and initial claying , the normal procedure.


















Head and tail lights


































Here after washed and clayed , a bird bomb over the finish.










the after


















Time for the wheel arches and rimms










Motor










All finished



















































Time to get the car to the owner´s home and fast pics.


























Regards

Rui


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Rui 
:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Impressive as always!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work Rui :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Rui,

cracking outside shots


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Outstanding work as usual Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Rui
> :thumb:


*Thank you Aaron :thumb*:



dsms said:


> Impressive as always!


*Great to hear from you Dave :thumb:*



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


*Thanks man :thumb:*



Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work Rui :thumb:


*Mike :thumb:*



matt_83 said:


> Stunning! :thumb:


*Thanks Mat*



Mad Ad said:


> Awesome Rui,
> 
> cracking outside shots


*Thanks mate :thumb:*



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing


*Thanks Tony :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> *Outstanding work as usual Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


*How are you Mario ??

Thanks :thumb:*


----------

